# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Lloyd Triestino

## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Merano* ηταν γνωστο πλοιο του μεσοπολεμου που σταματουσε και στην Ελλαδα. Τα ταξιδια του ενωναν την Ιταλια με την Ρουμανια!

Κοιταξτε εδω μια ανακοινωση/αγγελια στην _Μακεδονια_ της 24ης Δεκεμβριου 1931!

19311224 Merano.jpg

Τo Miramar αναφερει




> IDNo:     5607873     Year:     1909
> Name:     MERAN         Launch Date:     6.7.09
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Date of completion:     25.9.09
> Flag:     AUH         Keel:     12.10.08
> Tons:     3819         Link:     2008
> DWT:     4550         Yard No:     117
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     105.0         Country of build:     
> Beam:     13.3         Builder:     Lloyd Austriaco
> ...


Και εδω δυο φωτογραφιες του Merano απο τον Πειραια. Ειναι απο το αρχειο της ΕΡΤ, στην συλλογη Πετρου Πουλιδου, μεταξυ 1923 και 1926

Piraeus 1923 Merano.jpg

Piraeus 10-26 Merano.jpg

Και μια καρτ ποσταλ του *Merano

*Merano.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).

Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm

*Vessel     Built     Years in Service     Tons*

Abbazia     1912     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1937 transferred to Adriatica S.A. di Nav, Venice.     3,819 tons

Adria     1914     1924 transferred from Adria S.A. di Nav.Marittima, Fiume, 1935 renamed Pilsna (2), 1936 reverted to Adria, 1941 captured by HMS CERES, 1943 base ship at Bombay and renamed Gombroon.     3,809 tons

Adria     1981     1986 sold to Tirrenia di Nav., Naples.     7,442 tons

Adua     1922     1937 transferred from Flotte Riunite Florio-Citra, Genoa, 1941 scuttled at Massawa.     3,540 tons

Africa (1)     1903     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1929 scrapped.     4,720 tons

Africa (2)     1952     1976 laid up and renamed Protea, 1980 scrapped.     11,427 tons

Africa (3)     1977     1992 sold to MSC.     27,836 tons

Alberto Treves     1917     1937 transferred from Soc. Veneziana di Nav., Venice, 1940 renamed Romolo Gessi, 1941 scuttled at Massawa.     5,155 tons

Almissa     1893     built as Trieste for Lloyd Austriaco, 1896 renamed Stephanie, Lloyd Austriaco, 1898 renamed Almissa, Lloyd Austriaco. 1919 transferred to L.T. from Lloyd Austriaco, 1924 sold to Soc. Anon di Nav. Puglia, Bari. 1928 scrapped.     883 tons

Amerigo Vespucci     1942     ex- Giuseppe Majorana, 1944 scuttled by Germans at Genoa, 1947 salvaged and renamed Amerigo Vespucci. 1963 transferred from Italia Line, converted to cargo ship, 1978 scrapped.     7,022 tons

Anfora     1922     1937 transferred from Nav. Libera Triestina Soc. in Azioni, Trieste, 1940 laid up, 1943 burnt by crew to avoid capture.     5,794 tons

Antoniotto Usodimare     1942     ex- Vittorio Moccagatta, 1944 seized by Germans, bombed and sunk at Spezia, 1946 salvaged renamed Antoniotto Usodimare. 1963 transferred from Italia Line, converted to cargo ship, 1978 scrapped.     6,895 tons

Apulia     1981     1986 sold to Tirrenia di Nav., Naples.     6,987 tons

Aquileja     1914     ex- Prins der Nederlanden, 1935 purchased from Netherlands S.S. Co. renamed Aquileja, 1940 Hospital ship, 1943 seized by Germans and burned at Marseilles, 1944 scuttled as blockship.     9,322 tons

Arabia     1926     1932 transferred from Soc. Marittima Italiana, Genoa, 1941 scuttled at Massawa, 1942 refloated, renamed Arabia II, MOWT, London, 1943 wrecked in Red Sea.     7,025 tons

Asia (1)     1904     ex- Huntspill, 1921 transferred from British Government renamed Asia, 1933 scrapped.     5,325 tons

Asia (2)     1953     1975 sold to Lebanon renamed Persia and rebuilt as livestock carrier.     11,695 tons

Ausonia     1928     1932 transferred from Soc. Italiana di Marittimi, Genoa, not renamed, 18th Oct.1935 caught fire following an explosion at Alexandria and beached, towed to Pola and scrapped.     12,995 tons

Australia     1951     1963 transferred to Italia Line renamed Donizetti.     13,140 tons

Austria     1901     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1919 French Government requisition, 1921  returned to Lloyd Triestino renamed Romolo, 1922 renamed Venezia, 1925 renamed Venezia L, 1932 scrapped.     7,588 tons

Baron Beck     1907     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1921 renamed Aventino, 1931 sold to Adriatica S.A., Venice (?). 1937 sold to Tirrenia Soc. Anon Di Nav., Naples.     3,891 tons

Baron Bruck     1913     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1921 renamed Palatino, 1926 transferred to Soc. Anon di Nav. San Marco, Venice.     1,965 tons

Baron Call     1904     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1922 renamed Quirinale (1), 1930 scrapped.     3,104 tons

Brenta     1920     1937 transferred from 
Nav. Libera Triestina Soc. in Azioni, Trieste, 1941 scuttled at Massawa.     5,400 tons

Brioni     1909     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1921 sold to Soc. di Nav. a Vap. Puglia, Bari.     1,111 tons

Bruenn     1908     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1921 renamed Celio, 1937 sold to Adriatica S.A. di Nav, Venice.     3,870 tons

Bucovina     1902     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1931 scrapped.     2,836 tons. 

Buona Speranza     1976     1986 sold to Adriatica di Navigazione SpA.     2,651 tons

Caboto     1919     1937 transferred from Soc. Veneziana di Nav., Venice, 1941 scuttled at Bandar Shapour, refloated and renamed Empire Kohinoor, MOWT, London, 1943 torpedoed and sunk.     5,228 tons

Caffaro     1924     1937 transferred from Flotte Riunite Florio-Citra, Genoa, 1941 bombed and sunk by Allies.     6,476 tons

Calabria     1922     1937 transferred from Italia Line, 1940 seized by Britain, MOWT, London, 1940 torpedoed and sunk     9,476 tons

California     1920     1937 transferred from Nav. Libera Triestina Soc. in Azioni, Trieste, 1940 Italian Navy hospital ship, 1941 torpedoed and beached - total loss.     12,768 tons     

Carignano     1918     1934 transferred from Italia Line, 1942 chartered to Japanese Government renamed Teiyu Maru, 1944 bombed and sunk by US forces in Manila Bay.     5,272 tons

Carinthia     1900     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1928 scrapped.     2,812 tons

Carlo del Greco     1941     1941 torpedoed and sunk by HMS UPRIGHT.     6,837 tons

Carlo Poma     1892     1919 transferred from Italian Government, 1921 sold to Soc. Italiana di Armamento e Nav, Rome renamed Isotta.     4,369 tons

Carnaro     1913     1925 transferred from Adria S.A. di Nav.Marittima, Fiume, 1938 wrecked 100 miles south from Port Sudan.     3,526 tons

Carnia     1923     1937 transferred from Nav. Libera Triestina Soc. in Azioni, Trieste, 1941 torpedoed and sunk by Greek submarine TRITON.     5,794 tons

Carniolia     1900     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1928 sold to Bulgaria renamed Bourgas.     2,812 tons

Carso     1923     1937 transferred from Nav. Libera Triestina Soc. in Azioni, Trieste, 1941 scuttled at Kisimayo, refloated and 1943 renamed Empire Tana, MOWT, London, 1944 scuttled at Normandy beachhead.     6,275 tons

Casaregis     1924     1937 transferred from Flotte Riunite Florio-Citra, Genoa, 1941 torpedoed and sunk by Allies.     6,485 tons

Celio           see Bruenn.    

Cesarea     1912     ex- Fort St. George, 1935 purchased from Bermuda & West Indies S.S. Co. renamed Cesarea, 1938 renamed Arno, 1940 Italian Navy hospital ship, 1942 torpedoed and sunk by British aircraft.     7,785 tons

Cherca     1920     1937 transferred from Nav. Libera Triestina Soc. in Azioni, Trieste, 1948 stranded and broke in two near Las Palmas.     5,400 tons  

Cleopatra     1895     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1928 scrapped.     4,070 tons

Colombo     1917     1937 transferred from Italia Line, 1941 scuttled at Massawa.     10,917 tons

Conte Biancamano     1925     1937 transferred from Italia Line, 1941 seized by USA renamed Hermitage, U.S. Navy, 1947 returned to owners, reverted to Conte Biancamano, 1960 scrapped.     24,416 tons

Conte Grande     1928     1960 chartered from Italia Line for one voyage, 1961 scrapped.     23,842 tons

Conte Rosso     1922     1934 transferred from Italia Line, 1941 torpedoed and sunk by HMS UPHOLDER in Mediterranean while trooping; loss of 1,212 lives.     17,048 tons

Conte Verde     1923     1934 transferred from Italia Line, 1940 scuttled at Shanghai, 1944 refloated by Japanese renamed Kotobuki Maru, 1944 sunk by US air attack.     18,765 tons

Cortellazzo     1931     1937 transferred from Soc. Veneziana di Nav., Venice, 1942 scuttled off Cape Finisterre to avoid capture.     5,292 tons

Cracovia     1920     1934 renamed Gerusalemme, 1943 seized by Britain and used as hospital ship, 1946 returned to Italy, 1952 scrapped.     8,052 tons

Dalmatia     1903     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1925 renamed Dalmatia L, 1940 sold to Adriatica Soc. per Azioni di Nav., Venice.     3,104 tons

Dandolo     1921     1937 transferred from Soc. Veneziana di Nav., Venice, 1942 torpedoed and sunk by British aircraft.     5,084

Diana     1923     1925 transferred from Soc. Ligure di Armamento, Genoa, 1937 transferred to S.A. di Nav., Trieste.     3,420

Duchessa D'Aosta     1921     1937 transferred from Nav. Libera Triestina Soc. in Azioni, Trieste, 1940 captured by Allies, 1943 renamed Empire Yukon, MOWT, London.     7,713

Duilio     1923     1933 chartered from Italia Line, 1936 transferred from Italia line, 1942 chartered to International Red Cross, Geneva, 1944 sunk by Allied air attack.     23,635

Edda     1924     1937 transferred from Nav. Libera Triestina Soc. in Azioni, Trieste, 1943 torpedoed and sunk by HMS UNBROKEN and aircraft.     6,107 

Esquilino     1925     1937 transferred from Italia Line, 1940 captured by Britain renamed Empire Governor, 1946 scrapped.     8,657

Europa (1)     1952     1976 sold to Saudia Arabia renamed Blue Sea, caught fire and sank off Jeddah.     11,440

Europa (2)     1978     1992 sold to MSC.     27,839

Fabio Filzi     1940     1941 torpedoed and sunk by HMS UPRIGHT.     6,836

Fiume-L     1899     ex- Erzherzog Franz Ferdinand (Lloyd Austriaco), 1914-1922 British Government requisition, 1922 returned to Lloyd Triestino renamed Fiume-L, 1931 scrapped.     6,044

Francesco Crispi     1925     1937 transferred from Flotte Riunite Florio-Citra, Genoa, 1943 torpedoed and sunk by HMS SARACEN.     7,600

Friuli           see Prinz Hohenlohe.  

Fusijama     1929     1943 seized by Germans, 1944 sunk as blockship in River Gironde.     6,244

Gablonz     1912     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1921 renamed Tevere, 1943 scuttled at Tripoli after mine damage.     8,448

Galicia     1902     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1932 scrapped.     2,836

Galilea           see Pilsna.   

Galileo Galilei     1963     1977 converted for cruising, 1983 sold to Chandris Line. (picture)     27,888

Gastein     1910     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1935 renamed Campidoglio (3), 1937 transferred to Adriatica S.A. di Nav., Venice.     3,817

Gerusalemme           see Cracovia.      

Gianicolo     1900     ex- Styria, (Lloyd Austriaco), 1923 transferred from Italian Government renamed Gianicolo, 1934 scrapped.     2,771

Gino Allegri     1941     1942 torpedoed and sunk by HMS TAKU and HMS PROTEUS.     6,836

Giulio Cesare     1922     1934 chartered from Italia Line, 1936 transferred from Italia Line, 1942 chartered to International Red Cross, Geneva, 1944 sunk by Allied air attack.     21,900

Giuseppi Mazzini     1926     1937 transferred from Flotte Riunite Florio-Citra, Genoa,1941 bombed and sunk.     7,453

Gorizia     1902     ex- Salzburg (Lloyd Austriaco), 1923 transferred from Italian Government renamed Gorizia, 1931 scrapped.     3,226

Gradisca     1913     ex- Gelria, 1935 purchased from Royal Holland Lloyd, renamed Gradisca, 1940 Italian Navy hospital ship, 1943 seized by Germans, 1944 captured by HMS KIMBERLEY, 1945 returned to owners, 1946 aground and damaged, laid up and 1950 scrapped.     13,868

Graz     1908     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1932 renamed Bulgaria, 1934 sold to Turkey renamed Guneysu.     3,850

Guglielmo Marconi     1963     1976 transferred to Italia Line.     27,905

Habsburg     1895     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1920 renamed Remo, 1926 renamed Teodora, 1929 scrapped.     4,014

Helouan     1912     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1937 burned and sank at Naples.     7,367

Himalaya     1929     1943 seized by Germans, 1944 sunk as blockship in River Gironde.     6,240

Hungaria     1916     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1923 renamed Genova, 1924 transferred to Soc. Marittima Italiana, Trieste, 1931 returned to Lloyd Triestino, 1933 renamed Urania, 1941 scuttled at Dalac Island after bomb damage.     7,077

India     1926     1932 transferred from Soc. Marittima Italiana, Genoa, 1941 scuttled at Assab.     6,367

Innsbruck     1916     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1921 renamed Aquileia, 1924 transferred to Soc. Marittima Italiana, Trieste, 1931 returned to Lloyd Triestino, 1933 renamed Amazzonia, 1935 renamed Palestina, 1936 transferred to Adriatica S.A. di Nav., Venice, 1940 returned to Lloyd Triestino renamed Eridania, 1943 seized by Germany, 1943 torpedoed and sunk by Polish submarine.     7,077

Isonzo     1921     1937 transferred from Nav. Libera Triestina Soc. in Azioni, Trieste, 1940 laid up in Rio de Janeiro, 1944 resumed service, 1959 scrapped.     5,441

Italia     1905     1931 transferred from Soc. Italiana di Servizi Marittimi, Naples, 1943 seized by Germans, 1944 sunk in Allied air attack.     5,018

Julia     1981     1986 sold to Tirrenia di Nav., Naples.     6,226

Karlsbad     1909     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1921 renamed Campidoglio (1), 1931 wrecked near Bourgas.     3,819

Laguna     1913     1937 transferred from Nav. Libera-Tristina, Venice, 1939 sold to Azienda Carboni Italiana, Trieste renamed Valdivagna.     5,417

Leonardo da Vinci     1925     1937 transferred from Flotte Riunite Florio-Citra, Genoa, 1941 captured by HMS SHROPSHIRE, 1943 renamed Empire Clyde, MOWT, London.     7,432

Leopolis     1909     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1932 renamed Campidoglio (2), 1934 sold to Turkey renamed Aksu.     3,905

Liguria     1918     1937 transferred from Italia Line, 1941 scuttled and capsized at Tobruk.     13,967

Lloydiana     1973     1992 sold to MSC.     28,688

Lombardia     1920     1937 transferred from Italia Line, 1943 scuttled by Germans at Naples.     20,200

LT Bianca     1983     In service     13,420
LT Garland     1988     In service     46,388
LT Glamour     1987     In service     46,388
LT Going     1985     In service     37,479
LT Grace     1984     In service     37,479
LT Greet     1984     In service     37,479
LT Unica     2001     In service     68,888
LT Universo     2001     In service     68,888
LT Usodimare     2000     In service     68,888
LT Verde     1984     In service     10,668

Maiella     1913     1937 transferred from Nav. Libera-Tristina, Venice, 1939 sold to Giuseppe Gavarone, Genoa renamed Ninetto G.     5,355

Manfredo Camperio           see Mauly.  

Marco Polo     1942     ex- Niccolo Giani, 1944 scuttled at Genoa, 1947 salvaged renamed Marco Polo. 1963 transferred from Italia Line converted to cargo ship, 1978 scrapped.     7,027

Maria Valerie     1892     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1922 renamed Cilicia, 1923 scrapped.     4,235

Marin Sanudo     1926     1937 transferred from Soc. Veneziana di Nav., Venice, 1942 torpedoed and sunk by HMS UPROAR.     5,958

Mauly     1925     1937 transferred from Soc. Veneziana di Nav., Venice, 1941 renamed Manfredo Camperio, 1942 torpedoed and sunk by HMS UMBRA.     5,943

Mediterranea     1974     1992 sold to MSC.     26,784

Meran     1909     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1921 renamed Merano, 1937 transferred to Adriatica S.A. di Nav., Venice.     3,849

Merano           see Meran.      

Metcovich     1893     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1926 sold to Soc. Anon.di Nav. Puglia, Bari.     879

Moncalieri     1918     1934 transferred from Italia Line, 1941 scuttled at Massawa.     5,267

Nazario Sauro     1920     1937 transferred from Flotte Riunite Florio-Citra, Genoa, 1941 scuttled at Nocra, Red Sea.     8,328

Neptunia     1951     1963 transferred to Italia Line renamed Rossini.     13,141

Nippon     1902     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1931 sold for scrapping.     6,317

Nipponica     1973     1992 sold to MSC.     26,784

Nuova Piave     1978     ex- Da Mosto, 1989 transferred from Italia Line to Lloyd Triestino renamed Nuova Piave. 1993 sold to MSC renamed MSC Deila.     19,500

Nuova Rosandra     1978     ex- Pancaldo, 1988 transferred from Italia Line to Lloyd Triestino renamed Nuova Rosandra. 1993 sold to MSC renamed MSC Carmen.     19,500

Nuova Ventura     1976     1986 sold to Adriatica di Navigazione SpA.     2,651

Oceania     1951     1963 transferred to Italia Line renamed Verdi.     13,139

Palacky     1907     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1932 renamed Quirinale (2), 1937 transferred to Adriatica S.A. di Nav., Venice.     3,891

Palatino           see Baron Bruck.  

Palestina           see Innsbruck. 

Paolo Toscanelli     1949     1963 transferred from Italia Line and converted to cargo ship, 1973 scrapped.     9,004

Perla     1926     1937 transferred from Nav. Libera Triestina Soc. in Azioni, Trieste, 1942 torpedoed and sunk by British aircraft.     5,741

Persia     1903     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1925 renamed Persia L, 1926 caught fire at sea south of Bombay, towed into Bombay and scrapped.     5,895      

Piave     1921     1937 transferred from Nav. Libera Triestina Soc. in Azioni, Trieste, 1941 scuttled at Assab, 1950 refloated, 1951 scrapped.     7,434

Piemonte     1918     1937 transferred from Italia Line, 1943 scuttled at Messina.     13,972

Pilsna (1)     1918     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1935 renamed Galilea, 1937 transferred to Adriatica S.A. di Nav, Trieste.     8,040

Pilsna (2)           see Adria.  

Po           see Wien.     

Praga     1908     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1937 transferred to Tirrenia S.A. di Nav., Naples.     3,905

Prinz Hohenlohe     1908     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1921 renamed Friuli, 1929 sold to Philippines renamed Negros.     2,069

Protea           see Africa (2)  

Quirinale (1)           see Baron Call.  

Quirinale (2)           see Palacky.  

Remo (1)           see Habsburg.  

Remo (2)     1927     1930-1932 chartered to Lloyd Sabaudo / NGI, 1932-1936 Italia Line, 1940 seized by Australian Government renamed Reynella, 1949 returned to Lloyd Triestino reverted to Remo, 1951 sold to Soc. Triestina Impresi Marittimi.     9,780

Romolo (1)           see Austria.     

Romolo (2)     1926     1937 transferred from Italia Line, 1940 scuttled by crew near Solomon Islands to avoid capture by HMS MANOORA.     9,870

Romolo Gessi           see Alberto Treves.   

Rosandra     1921     1937 transferred from Nav. Libera Triestina Soc. in Azioni, Trieste, 1943 torpedoed and sunk by HMS TACTICIAN. 7,756     7,756

Sabbia     1926     1937 transferred from Nav. Libera Triestina Soc. in Azioni, Trieste, 1943 torpedoed by Dutch submarine DOLFLIJN, towed into Civitavecchia but exploded and sank.     5,787

San Giorgio     1923     1952 transferred from Italia Line, 1954 scrapped.     8,959

Sannio     1920     1937 transferred from Italia Line, 1941 scuttled at Assab.     7,879

Sarajevo     1910     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1925 sold to Soc. di Nav a Vapeur Puglia, Bari renamed Lussino.     1,111

Sardegna     1923     1937 transferred from Italia Line, 1940 torpedoed and sunk by Greek submarine PROTEUS.     11,392

Savoia     1922     1937 transferred from Nav. Libera Triestina Soc. in Azioni, Trieste, 1941 captured by HMS HAWKINS, renamed Empire Arun, MOWT, London.     5,828

Sebastiano Caboto     1947     1963 transferred from Italia Line and converted to cargo ship, 1979 scrapped.     8,967

Semiramis     1895     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1931 scrapped.     4,017

Serena     1978     1987 sold to Almare and scrapped.     10,804

Sicilia     1924     1936 transferred from Italia Line, 1941 hospital ship, 1943 bombed and sunk by British aircraft at Naples.     9,449

Sistiana     1924     1937 transferred from Nav. Libera Triestina Soc. in Azioni, Trieste, 1940 seized by South Africa renamed Myrica, 1941 renamed Empire Union, MOWT, London, 1942 torpedoed and sunk.     5,915

Sumatra     1927     1932 transferred from Soc. Marittima Italiana, Genoa, 1941 scuttled at Phuket Harbour, Thailand.     6,126

Tagliamento     1922     1937 transferred from Nav. Libera Triestina Soc. in Azioni, Trieste, 1943 torpedoed and sunk by HMS SARACEN.     5,794

Teodora           see Habsburg.    

Tevere           see Gablonz.

Timavo     1920     1937 transferred from Nav. Libera Triestina Soc. in Azioni, Trieste, 1940 scuttled by crew off South Africa to avoid capture.     7,434

Tirol     1901     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1921 renamed Trento, 1929 scrapped.     2,836

Torre del Greco     1982     1986 sold to Tirrenia di Nav., Naples.     7,442

Toscana     1923     ex- Saarbrucken, 1935 purchased from North German Lloyd renamed Toscana, 1962 scrapped.     9,442

Tracia           see Vindobona.     

Trento           see Tirol.     

Trieste (1)     1897     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1925 renamed Trieste L, 1926 scrapped.     5,095

Trieste (2)     1978     1987 sold to Almare and scrapped.     10,804

Tripolitania     1918     1937 transferred from Flotte Riunite Florio-Citra, Genoa, 1941 scuttled in Red Sea, 1942 refloated and operated by MOWT, London, 1949 returned to owners, 1962 scrapped.     2,353

Ugolino Vivaldi     1945     1952 transferred from Italia Line and converted to cargo ship, 1978 scrapped.     7,130

Umbria     1912     1937 transferred from Italia Line, 1940 scuttled at Port Sudan to avoid capture.     9,349

Urania           see Hungaria. 

Venezia           see Austria.

Vesta     1923     1925 transferred from Soc. Ligure di Armamento, Genoa, 1937 transferred to Adriatica di Nav., Venice.     3,467

Victoria (1)     1931     1942 torpedoed and sunk by British air attack off the coast of Libya (Gulf of Sirte)     13,098

Victoria (2)     1953     1974 sold to Adriatica S.A. di Nav, Venice for cruising.     11,695

Viminale (1)     1925     1937 transferred from Italia Line, 1943 torpedoed and sunk by Allied aircraft.     8,657

Viminale (2)     1963     1985 scrapped,     6,956

Vindobona     1892     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1921 renamed Tracia, 1923 scrapped.     4,351

Volpi     1931     1937 transferred from Soc. Veneziana di Nav., Venice, 1941 scuttled at Phuket Harbour, Thailand.     5,292

Wien     1911     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1921 renamed Vienna, 1937 renamed Po, 1941 torpedoed and sunk by British aircraft.     7,367





Εδω παρουσιαζω διαφορα πλοια της που περασαν και απο την Ελλαδα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο Bucovina




> IDNo:     5601803     Year:     1902
> Name:     BUCOVINA     Keel:     21.3.01
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Launch Date:     9.1.02
> Flag:     AUH     Date of completion:     11.4.02
> Tons:     2892     Link:     2008
> DWT:     3576     Yard No:     65
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     96.1     Country of build:     AUH
> Beam:     12.4     Builder:     Lloyd Austriaco
> ...


Bucovina.jpg

*9/10/1924

*19241009 Lloyd Triestino.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο *Carinthia*




> IDNo:     5601426     Year:     1900
> Name:     CARINTHIA     Keel:     13.6.99
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Launch Date:     14.5.00
> Flag:     AUH     Date of completion:     20.9.00
> Tons:     2812     Link:     2008
> DWT:     3680     Yard No:     61
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     96.1     Country of build:     AUH
> Beam:     12.4     Builder:     Lloyd Austriaco
> ...


6*/10/1926

*19261006 Lloyd Triestino.jpg


Carinthia.jpg

http://www.timetableimages.com/marit...ges/triest.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο  *Aventino/Baron Beck*




> IDNo:     5602817     Year:     1907
> Name:     BARON BECK     Keel:     29.11.06
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Launch Date:     11.7.07
> Flag:     AUH     Date of completion:     20.9.07
> Tons:     3861     Link:     2008
> DWT:     4160     Yard No:     107
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     108.6     Country of build:     AUH
> Beam:     12.9     Builder:     Lloyd Austriaco
> ...


6/10/1926

19261006 Lloyd Triestino.jpg

Aventino.JPG

http://www.naviearmatori.net/gallery...e.php?id=66535

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Προς εμπλουτισμό του θέματος ,  CARINTHIA και σε άσπρο και σε μαύρο.


Φιλε _τοξοτης_.  Η περιφημη εταιρεια Cunard ειχε δυο πασιγνωστα πλοια με το ονομα *Carinthia*, ενα του 1925, το αλλο του 1956. Οι φωτογραφιες αυτες ειναι αυτων των πλοιων. Ισως θα ηταν μια καλη ιδεα να σβηστουν μια και θα προκαλεσουν καποια συγχυση.  Προσεξε μαλιστα οτι δυο απο τις τεσσερεις γραφουν Cunard Line.

Φιλικα

Ν

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> 
> *Vessel Built Years in Service Tons*
> 
> *..................................................  ..................................................  ..................*
> 
> Wien 1911 1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1921 renamed Vienna, 1937 renamed Po, 1941 torpedoed and sunk by British aircraft. 7,367
> ...


WIEN - VIENNA - PO

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Wien-01.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Vienna-01.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Vienna-06.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...des/Po-03.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> WIEN - VIENNA - PO
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Wien-01.html
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Vienna-01.html
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Vienna-06.html
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...des/Po-03.html




Το πλοιο αυτο (που τελειωσε την ζωη του σαν νοσοκομειο/πλοιο (με το ονομα _Ρο_ (δηλαδη *Παδος*)) αναπαυεται τωρα εξω απο το λιμανι της Αυλωνος της Αλβανιας...



> _Po_ (ex *Vienna*, ex *Wien*)
> 
> Vi posto il testo dell'intero articolo a mia firma apparso sulla rivista MONDO SOMMERSO dl dicembre 2009.
> 
> * Il naufragio di Edda Ciano*
> (testo Cesare Balzi - foto Mauro Pazzi)
> 
> Nella baia di Valona, appoggiato su un fondale di 35 metri, giace uno dei pi&#249; grandi e suggestivi relitti di tutto lΆAdriatico, la nave ospedale «Po», affondata il 14 marzo 1941.
> 
> ...


http://www.betasom.it/forum/index.php?showtopic=34112

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Po_(nave_ospedale)

Po.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Aquileja    * 1914     ex- *Prins der Nederlanden*, 1935 purchased from Netherlands S.S. Co. renamed *Aquileja*, 1940 Hospital ship, 1943 seized by Germans and burned at Marseilles, 1944 scuttled as blockship.     9,322 tons

Το *Aquileja* σαν πλωτο νοσοκομειο απο την ιστοσελιδα  http://www.feldgrau.com/hs-aquileia.html

Aquileia.jpg



> 





> *Jan, 1914* Launched.
> 
> *1914 - 1935 (??)* In Dutch service as the passenger ship Prins der Nederlanden.
> 
> *June 25, 1935* Taken over by the Italians, renamed as the Aquileja.
> 
> *May 24, 1940* In Italian service as the Hospital Ship Aquileja.
> 
> *1940 - 1943* The Aquileja saw service in the Mediterranian Sea, especially in North African waters, serving the wounded and sick German and Italian troops stationed there.
> ...


Aq2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Aquileja    * 1914     ex- *Prins der Nederlanden*, 1935 purchased from Netherlands S.S. Co. renamed *Aquileja*, 1940 Hospital ship, 1943 seized by Germans and burned at Marseilles, 1944 scuttled as blockship.     9,322 tons
> 
> Το *Aquileja* σαν πλωτο νοσοκομειο απο την ιστοσελιδα  http://www.feldgrau.com/hs-aquileia.html
> 
> Aquileia.jpg
> [COLOR=red][COLOR=black]
> 
> Aq2.jpg



Δηλαδή Νίκο μιλάμε γι αυτό το πλοίο :

PRINS DER NEDERLANDEN

 http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...landen-01.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Ισως το προαναφερόμενο AQUILEJA 

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...uileja-01.html

----------


## blastx

Baron Gautsch model (2).JPGBaron Gautsch model (5).JPGBaron Gautsch model (6).jpgBaron Gautsch model (1).JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> .....................
> Gablonz     1912     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1921 renamed *Tevere*, 1943 scuttled at Tripoli after mine damage.     8,448
> 
> .........


The wonderful Mediterranean ship *Tevere* (1919-1941) of *Lloyd Triestino* from a small announcement of the newspaper of Piraeus _Sphaira_ on April 27, 1929. 

19290427 Tevere photo Sphaira.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

*TEVERE*

Σε μαύρο και σε άσπρο

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Tevere-03.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Tevere-01.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> 
> *Vessel     Built     Years in Service     Tons*
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ....................................
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ....................................
> 
> ...


*PILSNA I*

http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/...sna_1_1919.jpg

*GALILEA*

http://www.wrecksite.eu/imgBrowser.aspx?15721

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> 
> *Vessel     Built     Years in Service     Tons*
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................................
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................................
> 
> ...



*AFRICA I*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Africa-21.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Africa-22.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> 
> *Vessel     Built     Years in Service     Tons*
> 
> 
> *Almissa     1893*     built as Trieste for Lloyd Austriaco, 1896 renamed Stephanie, Lloyd Austriaco, 1898 renamed Almissa, Lloyd Austriaco. 1919 transferred to L.T. from Lloyd Austriaco, 1924 sold to Soc. Anon di Nav. Puglia, Bari. 1928 scrapped.     883 tons
> 
> ...


*ALMISSA 1893*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lmissa-01.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lmissa-02.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lmissa-03.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> 
> *Vessel     Built     Years in Service     Tons*
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...................................
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................
> 
> ...



*AMERIGO VESPUCCI*

http://cenaprintscom.blogspot.gr/201...1_archive.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> 
> *Vessel     Built     Years in Service     Tons*
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................................
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................................
> 
> ...


*
Antoniotto Usodimare* 

http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/...sodimare_2.jpg
http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/...sodimare_4.jpg

http://www.naviearmatori.net/eng/foto-54762-4.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> 
> *Vessel     Built     Years in Service     Tons*
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .........................................
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .........................................
> 
> ...


 *Prins der Nederlanden*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...landen-01.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...landen-07.html


*  Aquileja* 

http://www.feldgrau.com/hs-aquileia.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> 
> *Vessel     Built     Years in Service     Tons*
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................................
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .........................................
> 
> ...



*Baron Beck* 

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20B/slides/Baron%20Beck-01.html

*Baron Bruck

* http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...0Bruck-01.html

*Baron Call* 

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20B/slides/Baron%20Bruck-01.htm

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> 
> *Vessel     Built     Years in Service     Tons*
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ........................................
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ........................................
> 
> ...


*Bruenn*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Bruenn-01.html

* Celio* 

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Celio-01.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Celio-02.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> 
> *Vessel     Built     Years in Service     Tons*
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ...........................................
> 
> *Carnaro*     1913     1925 transferred from Adria S.A. di Nav.Marittima, Fiume, 1938 wrecked 100 miles south from Port Sudan.     3,526 tons
> ...


*Carnaro*

http://www.infocenters.co.il/gfh/mul...Idea/54898.jpg

http://www.infocenters.co.il/gfh/multimedia/Photos/Idea/54899.jpg


*Empire Tana

* http://dusac.org/dive_guide/strangford_lough

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> 
> *Vessel     Built     Years in Service     Tons*
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................................
> 
> Cesarea     1912     ex- *Fort St. George*, 1935 purchased from Bermuda & West Indies S.S. Co. renamed Cesarea, 1938 renamed *Arno*, 1940 Italian Navy hospital ship, 1942 torpedoed and sunk by British aircraft.     7,785 tons
> ...



*Fort St. George*

http://www.ellisisland.org/shipping/...sp?shipid=2306

*   Arno* 

SS Arno was a Royal Italian Navy requisition, hospital ship of 7,785 tons built in 1912 as a Passenger Ship for the Adelaide Steamship Company, Port Adelaide as the WANDILLA by Wm Beardmore & Company, Dalmuir, Scotland, Yard No 506. In 1921 she was acquired by the Bermuda & West Indies SS Co., Hamilton (Furness, Withy) and renamed FORT ST. GEORGE. In 1935 she was acquired by Lloyd Triestin o and renamed CESAREA and in 1940 she was requisitioned by the Royal Italian Navy and renamed ARNO.

On the 10th September 1942 she was sunk by aerial torpedoes from the RAF whilst in position 33.14N/23.23E, when about 40 miles NE of Ras el Tin.

http://www.wrecksite.eu/imgBrowser.aspx?26582

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> 
> *Vessel     Built     Years in Service     Tons*
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................................
> 
> *Carniolia*     1900     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1928 sold to Bulgaria renamed Bourgas.     2,812 tons
> ...


*Carniolia*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/jalbum%20...niolia-01.html


* Cherca* 

  SS Cherca was an Italian steamer, built in 1920 and 5400 tons, was transferred in 1937 from Navigazione Libera Triestina, Trieste, to Lloyd Triestino. On 13th  June 1948 SS Cherca was stranded and broke in two 10nm East of Cape Palmas.

http://www.wrecksite.eu/imgBrowser.aspx?15778

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> 
> *Vessel     Built     Years in Service     Tons*
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .....................................
> 
> *Cleopatra*     1895     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1928 scrapped.     4,070 tons
> ...



*Cleopatra*  

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...opatra-33.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...opatra-35.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...opatra-39.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> 
> *Vessel     Built     Years in Service     Tons*
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .................................
> 
> *Colombo*     1917     1937 transferred from Italia Line, 1941 scuttled at Massawa.     10,917 tons
> ...



*Colombo*

http://www.dmarlin.com/italian-heritage/ansaldo/
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...olombo-01.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...olombo-20.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> 
> *Vessel     Built     Years in Service     Tons*
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .............................................
> 
> *Conte Biancamano*     1925     1937 transferred from Italia Line, 1941 seized by USA renamed Hermitage, U.S. Navy, 1947 returned to owners, reverted to Conte Biancamano, 1960 scrapped.     24,416 tons
> ...



*Conte Biancamano*

http://www.naviearmatori.net/eng/foto-122323-4.html
http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/userpics/10130/Conte_Biancamano_6.jpg

*Conte Grande

*http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/...e_Grande~1.jpg
http://www.naviearmatori.net/eng/foto-53086-4.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> 
> *Vessel     Built     Years in Service     Tons*
> 
> 
> *Conte Rosso*     1922     1934 transferred from Italia Line, 1941 torpedoed and sunk by *HMS UPHOLDER* in Mediterranean while trooping; loss of 1,212 lives.     17,048 tons
> 
> ...



*Conte Rosso* 

http://digital.info.soas.ac.uk/2168/


http://www.naviearmatori.net/ita/foto-150974-4.html

*HMS UPHOLDER

**The warship* *who* *damaged the Italian ocean liner SS Conte Rosso  

Pegaso*   The ship who sank HMS Upholder, The Italian Torpedo boat Pegaso.  *

*http://andrewmontgomery24.blogspot.gr/2012/01/hms-upholder-p37.html





*
*

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> 
> *Vessel     Built     Years in Service     Tons*
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................................
> 
> *Conte Verde*     1923     1934 transferred from Italia Line, 1940 scuttled at Shanghai, 1944 refloated by Japanese renamed Kotobuki Maru, 1944 sunk by US air attack.     18,765 tons
> ...



*   Conte Verde*  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/elcaarc...30592/sizes/o/
 http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemessoler/4592112136/



*Cracovia**
*http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemessoler/4592112136/
*Dalmatia* 

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?137026
 http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lmatia-01.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> 
> *Vessel     Built     Years in Service     Tons*
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .......................................
> 
> Gastein     1910     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1935 renamed *Campidoglio (3)*, 1937 transferred to Adriatica S.A. di Nav., Venice.     3,817
> ...


*Campidoglio*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...doglio-01.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...doglio-02.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φιλε Αντωνη. Μια και εκανες τον κοπο να βρεις ολες αυτες τις πληροφοριες για τα πλοια του Lloyd Triestino να σε ανταμειψουμε με ορισμενες καταχωρησεις εποχης για ταξιδια ορισμενων απο αυτα τα πλοια στον Πειραια η Πατρα.

Εδω το *Campidoglio* (οπως ανακοινωνεται στις 23 Αυγουστου 1934 στον Νεολογο Πατρων) κανει ταξιδια απο την Πατρα για την Νεαπολη, Γενοβα και Μασσαλια.
19340823 CAmpidoglio.jpg

Και εδω το *Celio*  (οπως ανακοινωνεται στις 17 Απριλιου 1934 στον Νεολογο Πατρων) κανει το ιδιο ταξιδι.
19340417 Celio.jpg

Τελος το *Dalmatia*  (οπως ανακοινωνεται στις 30 Ιουλιου 1926 στον Νεολογο Πατρων) κανει ταξιδι απο την Τεργεστη μεσω Βρινδησιου στην Κερκυρα, Πατρα, Πειραια και μετα στο Βαθυ Σαμου, Σμυρνη, Κωνσταντινουπολη, Βαρνα και Κωσταντσα.
19260730 dalmatia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *Nicholas Peppas*
> 
>  				Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).  Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> ..................................................   ..................................................   .......................................
> Εδω παρουσιαζω διαφορα πλοια της που περασαν και απο την Ελλαδα.
> *Gastein*     built 1910     
> 1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco
> 1935 renamed *Campidoglio (3)*,
> 1937 transferred to Adriatica S.A. di Navigazione, Venezia.     
> ...



Το *Gastein* στο λιμανι του Βολου.  Για τον φιλο _τοξοτης_
Gastein2.jpg
Gastein.jpg

Φωτ. Κώστα Ζημέρη 

Πηγη: Ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη του Δημοτικού Κέντρου Ιστορίας και Τεκμηρίωσης Βόλου http://81.186.130.244/taxonomy/term/13?page=97

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> 
> *Vessel     Built     Years in Service     Tons*
> 
> 
> Gradisca     1913     ex- Gelria, 1935 purchased from Royal Holland Lloyd, renamed Gradisca, 1940 Italian Navy hospital ship, 1943 seized by Germans, 1944 captured by HMS KIMBERLEY, 1945 returned to owners, 1946 aground and damaged, laid up and 1950 scrapped.     13,868
> 
> Εδω παρουσιαζω διαφορα πλοια της που περασαν και απο την Ελλαδα.


Το *Gradisca *  στην Πάτρα

http://paliapatra.gr/picture.php?/476/category/40

*Gradisca

*http://www.naviearmatori.net/eng/foto-9648-1.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Lloyd Triestino (http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm) ηταν ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ιδρυθηκε το 1919 σαν διαδοχος της  Lloyd Austriaco (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%EA%FC-Lloyd)).
> 
> Τα πλοια της κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...dtriestino.htm
> 
> *Vessel     Built     Years in Service     Tons*
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ...........................................
> 
> *Wien*     1911     1919 transferred from Lloyd Austriaco, 1921 renamed *Vienna*, 1937 renamed *Po*, 1941 torpedoed and sunk by British aircraft.     7,367
> ...



*Wien* 

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Wien-01.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Wien-05.html

*Vienna*


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Vienna-08.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20V/slides/Vienna-14.html

*Po*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...des/Po-03.html

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα από τα όμορφα "μεσογειακά" πλοία  το 13.000 κόχ AUSONIA είχε άσχημο τέλος. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1928 για τη Sitmar αλλά το 1931 πέρασε στη Lloyd Triestino. 

ausonia.jpg
πηγή

Κάηκε ολοσχερώς στην Αλεξάνδρεια τον Οκτώβρη του 1935 και τρείς μήνες αργότερα ρυμουλκήθηκε στην Ιταλία για να διαλυθεί.
Δυο φωτογραφίες από την πυρκαγιά (με βρετανικά θωρηκτά παραδίπλα) και το καβουρδισμένο σκαρί.

ausonia1.jpg ausonia2.jpg
πηγη

To 1941 καθελκύσθηκε ένα νέο AUSONIA (της Adriatica) το οποίο όμως ημιβυθίστηκε στον πόλεμο και ολοκληρώθηκε μεταπολεμικά ως ESPERIA, και το 1957 ακολούθησε το τελευταίο μεσογειακό AUSONIA (μετέπειτα του Λούη).

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες από τη γαλλική βιβλιοθήκη Gallica, από το 1917 όταν ο γαλλικός στόλος έλεγχε τον Πειραιά. Στην πρώτη και στη δεύτερη (μέσα στον κύκλο) βλέπουμε ένα από τα δυο αδελφά της Lloyd Austriaco: τα GABLONZ και MARIENBAD. Πιο συγκεκριμένα είναι το δεύτερο αφού τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1916 το κατάσχεσαν οι Σύμμαχοι ενώ βρισκόταν στην ράδα της Ελευσίνας. Λογικά είχε μείνει εκεί από την αρχή των εχθροπραξιών. Κατόπιν το παρέδωσαν στους Γάλλους που το μετονόμασαν GENERAL GALLIENI και έτσι το βλέπουμε στον Πειραιά. Περισσότερα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ. Χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως οπλιταγωγό και το 1923 αποκτήθηκε από τη CGT ως PELLERIN DE LATOUCHE. Διαλύθηκε το 1937. To GABLONZ έμεινε παροπλισμένο στη Δαλματία για την περίοδο του πολέμου και μεταπολεμικά συνέχισε για τη Lloyd Triestino ως TEVERE και περισσότερα υπάρχουν εδώ.
Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία αριστερά είναι το κατασχεθέν βοηθητικό ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ.

keratsini 1-17 alike Wien-Helouan-Gablonz.jpg kanaris.jpg

Τα δυο αδελφά τα ακολούθησαν τα δίδυμα Wien και Helouan που είχαν μικρές διαφορές από το προηγούμενο ζευγάρι. 
Mε την ευκαιρία να αναφέρουμε ότι το πλοίο στην τρίτη φωτογραφία παρακάτω το WIEN/VIENNA της Lloyd Austriaco/Lloyd Tristino, αλλά το βρετανικό VIENNA για το οποίο μπορεί κανείς να διαβάσει _εδώ_.



> *Wien* 
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Wien-01.html
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Wien-05.html
> 
> *Vienna*
> 
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Vienna-08.html
> ...

----------

